# Would you redo becoming an engineer?



## canadagoose (Apr 1, 2017)

With the benefit of hindsight, I would not.  I would become some kind of profession that revolves around axes and cutting down trees.  I love axes.


----------



## Exengineer (Apr 1, 2017)

Why axes?  Using a power chainsaw is much faster.  I have a 16 inch gas powered chainsaw that I use to destroy trees growing next to my house on a regular basis and I know I would not want to be swinging an axe hundreds of times to do that.


----------



## canadagoose (Apr 1, 2017)

Exengineer said:


> Why axes?  Using a power chainsaw is much faster.  I have a 16 inch gas powered chainsaw that I use to destroy trees growing next to my house on a regular basis and I know I would not want to be swinging an axe hundreds of times to do that.


True.  The axe is generally a 2.5 LB used for wedges to force a certain direction of fall.


----------



## canadagoose (Apr 1, 2017)

Or what this pro is doing


----------



## frazil (Apr 1, 2017)

Nope


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 1, 2017)

Nope, I wood become  a male stripper.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 2, 2017)

Exengineer said:


> Why axes?  Using a power chainsaw is much faster.  I have a 16 inch gas powered chainsaw that I use to destroy trees growing next to my house on a regular basis and I know I would not want to be swinging an axe hundreds of times to do that.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie (Apr 3, 2017)

Never. I have always wanted to become an engineer. It started with a head injury.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg (Apr 3, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Nope, I wood become  a male stripper.


Certainly not an English major.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 3, 2017)

Dleg said:


> Certainly not an English major.


Feudian maybe? :dunno:


----------



## Dleg (Apr 3, 2017)

:f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 3, 2017)

I've used an axe as an engineer*.  Just sayin' :wacko:

*Actually just the handle, but close enough.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 4, 2018)

Dleg said:


> Certainly not an English major.


Until proven otherwise, **I** am the resident **actual** English major on EB. All hail my grammarian hammer. Gramhammer?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 4, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Until proven otherwise, **I** am the resident **actual** English major on EB. All hail my grammarian hammer. Gramhammer?


I beg to differ good sir. We already have a resident grammar specialist. And he goes by the name of @ptatohed. You might want to confer with him first as he may have some available positions that need to be filled. :thumbs:


----------



## ptatohed (May 5, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Until proven otherwise, **I** am the resident **actual** English major on EB. All hail my grammarian hammer. Gramhammer?






knight1fox3 said:


> I beg to differ good sir. We already have a resident grammar specialist. And he goes by the name of @ptatohed. You might want to confer with him first as he may have some available positions that need to be filled. :thumbs:


This is absolutely correct.  The rules are simple actually.  Your spelling, grammar, diction, punctuation, and use of verbs, adverbs, nouns, pronouns, proper nouns, adjectives, and past-participles should be 100% correct 100% of the time in thread titles and at least 95% correct 90% of the time in the body of a post.  Some additional forgiveness is allotted for those with English as a second language (but not much).  Punishment for breaking these rules can range anywhere from light razzing to full blown tormenting.    

I could go on 'alot' more but that is a whole 'nother' story which 'supposebly' should be saved for another time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 5, 2018)

ptatohed said:


> This is absolutely correct.  The rules are simple actually.  Your spelling, grammar, diction, punctuation, and use of verbs, adverbs, nouns, pronouns, proper nouns, adjectives, and past-participles should be 100% correct 100% of the time in thread titles and at least 95% correct 90% of the time in the body of a post.  Some additional forgiveness is allotted for those with English as a second language (but not much).  Punishment for breaking these rules can range anywhere from light razzing to full blown tormenting.
> 
> I could go on 'alot' more but that is a whole 'nother' story which 'supposebly' should be saved for another time.


What about those of us living in our second English-speaking country? Gotta use the Queen's English here...


----------



## ptatohed (May 5, 2018)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> What about those of us living in our second English-speaking country? Gotta use the Queen's English here...


Light razzing.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 5, 2018)

Sweet as, bro! Bob's your uncle!!


----------



## nmaevh (May 7, 2018)

I still have no clue what I want to be when I grow up. I didn't go into engineering for the love of engineering, but for the stability of it. I would probably go into the biology field or sports physical therapy. Except physical therapy would require actual studying in college since it is more competitive to get into.


----------



## Supe (May 7, 2018)

Nope. 

I'd have gone into business with some of the kids I graduated with who opened a successful fab shop doing rock crawler type work and parts sales.  Would have piggybacked off of that and covered the race car side of the spectrum. 

If not that, then I'd probably take a hard look at gym ownership.


----------



## Master slacker (May 7, 2018)

If I could've handled blood... med school for something related to sports medicine.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 7, 2018)

ptatohed said:


> This is absolutely correct.  The rules are simple actually.  Your spelling, grammar, diction, punctuation, and use of verbs, adverbs, nouns, pronouns, proper nouns, adjectives, and past-participles should be 100% correct 100% of the time in thread titles and at least 95% correct 90% of the time in the body of a post.  Some additional forgiveness is allotted for those with English as a second language (but not much).  Punishment for breaking these rules can range anywhere from light razzing to full blown tormenting.
> 
> I could go on 'alot' more but that is a whole 'nother' story which 'supposebly' should be saved for another time.


Yeah, but have you ever been threatened with a ban for correcting RG's word usage?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 7, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Until proven otherwise, **I** am the resident **actual** English major on EB. All hail my grammarian hammer. Gramhammer?


Grammarhammer


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 7, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Yeah, but have you ever been threatened with a ban for correcting RG's word usage?


I have actually been banned for correcting RG.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 7, 2018)

I can haz Engrish?


----------



## Road Guy (May 7, 2018)




----------



## ptatohed (May 8, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Yeah, but have you ever been threatened with a ban for correcting RG's word usage?


I've tried several times to point out areas of recommended improvement such as consistent formatting and naming of the forums.  He either ignores me or goes out of his way to make it more inconsistent.  Arrggghhh.  :S  No ban threat yet though.


----------



## Owism (May 8, 2018)

I would have chosen mechanical since it has many applications in all industries... versus Electrical which is too broad to apply any of your skills broadly toward any industry... too specialized.. Mechanical atleast you can become pro at CAD then take that anywhere from product development within any industry to civil engineering. Solid base. Solid.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 8, 2018)

Owism said:


> I would have chosen mechanical since it has many applications in all industries... versus Electrical which is too broad to apply any of your skills broadly toward any industry... too specialized.. Mechanical atleast you can become pro at CAD then take that anywhere from product development within any industry to civil engineering. Solid base. Solid.


Disagree. This really depends on what facet of electrical engineering you choose to focus on. My background and education focuses on power engineering. Anything from low voltage to high voltage (500kV). I use CAD electrical on a daily basis to analyze, create, and modify single line diagrams and switchgear layouts. It's also used to create electrical panel layouts.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 8, 2018)

Dleg said:


> Certainly not an English major.


Oops.

View attachment 11165


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 9, 2018)

ptatohed said:


> I've tried several times to point out areas of recommended improvement such as consistent formatting and naming of the forums.  He either ignores me or goes out of his way to make it more inconsistent.  Arrggghhh.  :S  No ban threat yet though.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 9, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Oops.
> 
> View attachment 11165


I wouldn't show that off too much.


----------



## Owism (May 9, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Disagree. This really depends on what facet of electrical engineering you choose to focus on. My background and education focuses on power engineering. Anything from low voltage to high voltage (500kV). I use CAD electrical on a daily basis to analyze, create, and modify single line diagrams and switchgear layouts. It's also used to create electrical panel layouts.


Just curious if you hire EIT's often and how many per year? Good to get an idea what the typical quota is per company. Thanks


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 9, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> I wouldn't show that off too much.


It definitely gets a lot of WTFs around the office.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 9, 2018)

Owism said:


> Just curious if you hire EIT's often and how many per year? Good to get an idea what the typical quota is per company. Thanks


Engineers are not classified by that in most of private industry with the exception of the consulting world. If the position is entry level or 1-3 yrs experience, typically these are newer graduates would _could_ be considered EITs but hold the title of engineer no less. For large companies in manufacturing and product development, having a PE typically doesn't have much bearing with the employer.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 9, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Engineers are not classified by that in most of private industry with the exception of the consulting world. If the position is entry level or 1-3 yrs experience, typically these are newer graduates would _could_ be considered EITs but hold the title of engineer no less. For large companies in manufacturing and product development, having a PE typically doesn't have much bearing with the employer.


Agree. I'm in manufacturing and, while management definitely encourages us to get it, rarely are stamped drawings required. It's more of a warm fuzzy when bidding on projects or making a report look nice. However, when I was in the natural gas biz it was different. PEs of all disciplines were highly valued but not strictly required (since the drawings were stamped by the chief).


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2018)

please see updated forum guidelines..

http://engineerboards.com/guidelines/


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 9, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> please see updated forum guidelines..
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/guidelines/


*Please...


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2018)

*Fuck Off


----------

